

Median Family Income Is Lower Today Than in 1989 - yummyfajitas
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/09/18/median_family_income_since_1989_is_the_stagnation_real.html

======
hannibal5
Elizabeth Warren has answers:

The Coming Collapse of the Middle Class with Elizabeth Warren
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVL7QY0S8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVL7QY0S8A)

Everyone should watch the video. She answers for the question of having more
cars etc.

